# How would I replace ceiling tiles with drywall on a ceiling that has no studs?



## weedelf (Feb 22, 2011)

The ceiling I want to replace has tiles and I want drywall instead. The only problem is, there's no stud's up there above the tiles, it's just insulation. If I were to strip the tiles and frame, the insulation would probably all fall out.

Here's an example I found of what ceiling tiles I'm talking about:
http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSg2p_CbFOha8WDa128h7Ftu18a2K9R_qSZmuHO-fAkbqcIlsA1

Would I need studs? I'm assuming a big yes, if so, how would I add them? It's a 1 story house and I'm not sure how, or if I even CAN nail some studs to the ceiling so I can hang and nail in some drywall. I don't have access to areas up there either, it's pretty much the attic/roof and whoever added this part didn't really think thing's through too well when they added it.

It's a corner of the house room, there's wood/studs that surround the ceiling walls on all 4 sides, but I'm not sure how I would attached some studs to them other than just hanging them there...


----------



## nealtw (Feb 22, 2011)

You are talking about a drop ceiling. You would remove the hanging ceiling and replace  the perimiter with 2x6, 3 nails in each stud. install joist hangers 24" on center and drop in 2x6 joists. If the area above is more than 100 sq. ft. You will need and access hole  the hole is 22.5"x 28". 
Poly the underside of the joists with 6mil poly seal all joints and drywall ,leave 1/2 " lip around access hole for a piece of drywall to sit on. Your ready for insulation.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 24, 2011)

Is this a flat roof house? That's the only way I can see a single story house not having rafters for the ceiling.
What's the tiles hanging from?
Are these 12 X 12" tiles, or 2' X 2' or even 2' X 4'?


----------

